# Child throwing up blood? xposted in childhood years



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

My 6yo seems to have the stomach flu. Yesterday she layed around all day, said she was achey and her head and stomach hurt. Didn't want to eat very much. Woke up early this morning throwing up. But, there was some blood in it? Some red, and one slightly smaller than dime size brownish clot. She does tend to have nosebleeds, but it's been a few days. It is totally possible (our house is heated with wood, and tends to be dry) that she was sleeping with her mouth open (usually does), and had a bit of a nosebleed in her sleep.

Anyway, most things I read say that you should be checked out for the blood in the vomit, but the list of things that could be wrong if you DO vomit blood, don't take into consideration that we have friends that have 3 kids with the stomach flu, and at least one more of ours has a fever, and the other two are complaining of a stomach ache. I have read that nosebleeds or severe vomiting can cause blood.

So, I guess I want to know if anyone else's child has thrown up blood with the stomach flu? And to what level should I be worried about it? My gut says she's fine (not a particularly high fever, and, like herself, doesn't seem super sick), but I don't want to be foolish and ignore something serious. But, I also really don't want to subject her to hospital germs and lots of invasive testing if this is normal...

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

I would error on the side of caution and go to urgent care today. I would not wait until Monday. Our city has several urgent cares and I would call around and find one that isn't too busy, if possible.

Good luck and I hope she is feeling much better soon.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Can you call your pediatrician after hours? I would either do that, or go to urgent care.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh yes, right to the doctor we would go. My dd gets nosebleeds often and of course has had the occasional stomach bug and I would be really freaked out if she had blood in her vomit. I generally can't stand going to the doctor but this would be an exception for me.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree with both PPs. Time for a doctor visit. Personally, I don't play around with this kind of stuff. Good luck and hope she's much better very soon.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Helps to hear other mamas of the same general mindset say "go". That's what I was feeling, too.

But, now...it just seems really strange to take her in. She is perfectly, absolutely happy and fine. It was like throwing up reset her bug, and she is good to go. She's bouncing all over the house, talking non-stop, eyes bright and shining...and HUNGRY. That's usually how a bug for her goes. She feels bad and lethargic for a while, then finally throws up and is cured within minutes.

I did some more reading, and it turns out the "blood in vomit" means a significant amount. She had red streaks, and then that one clot. We are 99% certain it was from a sinus issue, and combined with really hard wretching. We will watch her very close, her general demeanor, stools, etc, but, I think she's fine.

Thanks again.


----------

